# How to tie a veil?



## Eddie M (May 6, 2008)

I have a hat and veil. The netting under the veil has a ring at the front and back. There is a long string that goes through both of them, but how does it configure on your body?


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I wrapped the tie line (string) on my own veil so it is affixed to the bottom edge of the veil (where it adds weight). To wear my veil I simply drop it over my head where it drapes itself on my shoulders, the hat holds it in position. I like how this makes it as easy to take on and off, as a hat.


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

There is a little description with pictures on the Betterbee site here:

http://www.betterbee.com/products.asp?dept=611

Your veil may be slightly different (fewer rings) but the concept is the same.


----------



## dsquared (Mar 6, 2006)

*Good Instructions*

They photos are spot on. I'd also suggest a shirt with a collar, or else your neck will be exposed if the veil shifts. Golf shirts work fine.

Dave


----------



## Jerry Kinder (Jan 16, 2009)

*I do things a little different*

I am very new into bee keeping so take this for what it’s worth. I got one of the cheep bee net that fits over a hard hat. The stings are very long and I was a little unsure about them but I figured I would kill two birds with one stone (or string). I am a little fat, and with Levis on I can make quite a plumbers crack after a few stoops. Not wanting a bee to venture down hither I put the ties coming out to my back, then run the string through the back belt loop and then around my waste to be tied in the front. That pulls the vale tight around my neck up against my shirt and keeps my pants up. Seems to work for me and I haven’t been stung when protected this way.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

most of the string veils need to be chinched down to keep the bottom edge of the veil from pooching out when you bend over. a sting veil with two strings in the front (which is one of the basic veils I use) goes thru my belt loops and then wraps around my waist. the ends of the string are then tied either at (or approximately at) my right or left pants pocket position (and stuffed into the top edge of my pants*). some of the commercial folks I use to work with would construct 'S' type hooks (2) from hive staples which they attached to their coveralls at or about vest pocket level. this allowed a place to cinch down the sting veil and allowed the string to be tied at the chest vs the waist level. 

*you stuff the dangling end of the string into your pants to keep it from hanging on something (like a super you just set in place) and automically untying while working the hives.


----------

